# Spur Report 6/7 (White & Sail)



## PMACDIDDY (Jul 13, 2008)

After dodging capsizes boats and huge breaking waves in Destin's East Pass, we managed to make it out to the Spur and find some super blue water and a nice weedline. The WideOpen Yellowfin managed the swells with ease. The weedline was east of the Spur running northwest/southeast. Although we caught only two fish while trolling, they were worth the trip. We made it back through the pass around 8:30 pm, only to later learn that the pass had been closed by the USGC. 









Jeremy lands his first billfish. The white fought for about 30 minutes. This white had a huge circle hook and 3 feet of line in its mouth from a longliner.

















Whit lands this beautiful sailfish. His first billfish. Both ate pink skirted ballyhoo and were successfully released.

Until next time . . .


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome guys. Congrats on some "firsts" 

Glad you made it through the pass, heard it was a genuine nightmare


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet, nice fish.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Well done brotha! 

P.S. I think your boat is underpowered.........GOOD LORD I bet that beast will FLY!! Congrats!!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow way to get after them! East pass had to be hairy in the dark


----------

